# WILDCAT BY FOREST RIVER



## jon (Mar 21, 2004)

I am considering purchase of a new 31 QBHS 5th wheel made by Wildcat. I would appreciate any feedback good, or bad about Wildcat and Forest River. I don't want to make a big mistake


----------



## Shadow (Mar 24, 2004)

WILDCAT BY FOREST RIVER

Looked at two Forest River models, the Cardinal and a Cedar Creek, Seem to be quality units. Don't know why the Wildcat would be any different. Did you check out the keystone line in your search? We're leaning towards a Mountaineer by Keystone. Just seem to like the interior better. Good luck and enjoy. :laugh:


----------



## kkrusen (Mar 24, 2004)

WILDCAT BY FOREST RIVER

we looked at the wildcat with the rear kitchen......pay attention to the details......notice where the stove top is at, and see if they just left an open gap (unfinished) there....supposedly to vent !  The factory representative told us that....but they could have trimmed it out correctly.....   

Also, they just cut a hole in the floor and carpet for your dirty clothes to drop, they don't even frame the area out.......


----------



## Eywear2 (Apr 25, 2004)

WILDCAT BY FOREST RIVER

We just bought a 30' Wildcat and love it---we love the design-and so many compliments on how it looks--we got 2 slideouts which I would highly recommend-we love the hidden shoot that goes in storage unit.
We have stereo surround sound-and the windows make it so bright.  Taking on our first big trip this weekend.
 
We decorated in the woodsy decor with bears and moose--


----------



## baloo33 (Jun 19, 2004)

WILDCAT BY FOREST RIVER

Was just wondering if you got ur wildcat? I am taking delivery of my wildcat next month. I thought they done an excellant job with the interiors.

Baloo


----------



## Donna Hall (Mar 26, 2007)

Re: WILDCAT BY FOREST RIVER

we have a 29 foot Wildcat and love it.  We've owned several other RV,s 
and have been far more pleased with the Forest River RV's such as the Wildcat,
and Cardinal we used to have.  Does anyone  know of any RV clubs 
out there for owners of Wildcat Fifth Wheels. iF SO PLEASE LET ME KNOW.  tHANKS


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 26, 2007)

Re: WILDCAT BY FOREST RIVER

Check out Forest River Issues, General Rving this Forum.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 27, 2007)

Re: WILDCAT BY FOREST RIVER

Jon, if buying the Wildcat is a mistake there are a lot of mistakes being made around here.  See a lot of them on the road :laugh: Never owned a Forest river myself but have looked at them and they seem to be made about the same as others in like price range.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 28, 2007)

Re: WILDCAT BY FOREST RIVER

Personally I would rather own 1 of the other RV's in the price range that don't have a lot of complaints against it.  I checked the Forest River products out at the local RV show last month, because of all of the complaints.  What I observed is that they significantly undercut the other RV's price wise in their comparable price ranges.  That is why there is so much interest in the Forest River RV's.  However, their products appear cosmetically better than their competitors, but it is a surface only comparison.  They generally put a glitzy high gloss triple color painted finish (Silver Creek) on their product to distract/cover the poor quality in the fished product.  Usually if the price is too good to be true, then you had better re-evaluate the product.  Just my observation and opinion.  I only took a closer look at the Forest River RV's because of all of the complaints.


----------



## CARL (Apr 6, 2007)

Re: WILDCAT BY FOREST RIVER

WE JUST BOUGHT A 37 GEORGETOWN CLASS A BY FOREST RIVER. VERY PLEASED. POUND FOR POUND FOR THE PRICE GREAT COACH.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 6, 2007)

Re: WILDCAT BY FOREST RIVER

Class A's by Forest River haven't been as big of a topic as the trailers.  I hope it gives you good service.  Keep us posted.  Feedback is what keeps advice and opinions flowing, updated  and hopefully useful.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 6, 2007)

Re: WILDCAT BY FOREST RIVER

Be interesting to see or hear if class A owners are having problems with manufacture warranty work. guess there are just more TT than A's for one reason. DL saw where Georgetown is coming out wit a gas pusher. Be interesting to see how this turns out. Wonder if the overheating problems that earlier models had are solved. Think it is on the workhorse chassis. Keep us posted on the Georgetown Carl. They do seem to offer a lot for the bucks.


----------



## tchime26 (Apr 14, 2009)

RE: WILDCAT BY FOREST RIVER

I purchased a 2002 Wildcat by Forest River brand new.  I believe I have a lemon.  Just one month after the warrantee was done the fridgerator broke, the toilet has now broke the awaning has broke, electrical problems and i can go on and on...

We have tried to work with the fridge maker but they will not do anything.  I will never purchase another one of these trailers. :angry:  :disapprove:


----------



## C Nash (Apr 14, 2009)

Re: WILDCAT BY FOREST RIVER

Well most of thos items are the same as other models so don't think Forest River can be blamed for them unless it was instalation related.  Don't know about the on and on problems


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 14, 2009)

RE: WILDCAT BY FOREST RIVER

Anybody else notice the original post was 03-04-200*4.*


----------



## LEN (Apr 14, 2009)

Re: WILDCAT BY FOREST RIVER

Welcome Tchime26

Is there a particular problem we can help you with? RV's are like homes things break, where out, need maintenance. You have an 02, its now 09, a lot of water under the bridge.
As to the OP this really should have been a new post, so its kind of a late update on a old thread.

LEN


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 17, 2009)

Re: WILDCAT BY FOREST RIVER

With so many manufactures bankrupt, FR may be becoming a sole survivor in the TRAILER RV line up..


----------

